# Life of refrigerated piickled sausages



## bill ace 350 (Dec 28, 2019)

I have an unopened jar of homemade utopenci and an unopened jar of homemade pickled hotdogs that have been in my garage refrigerator for 18 months.

Try it or chuck it? thanks


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2019)

I haven't gone more then a couple of months. Interesting question.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2019)

Nothing I can think of grows well in a Vinegar Brine, especially under refrigeration. Plus both Sausages have some residual Cure. Let your Nose be your guide...JJ


----------

